# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Pepe Carroll - Gaylord Ravenal en Conferencia

## Aminoliquid

Hola a todos,

Por aquí os dejo este curioso vídeo de Carroll realizando su rutina de apilamiento de dados en una conferencia. A diferencia de los vídeos que pululan por la red, esta se puede decir que es su versión extendida.

Un saludo y espero que os guste tanto como a mi  :302:

----------


## MagNity

Que grande!! gracias Aminoliquid por compartir!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Muchísimas gracias a ti MagNity, para mi es todo un placer compartir estas joyas.

----------

